# Wtt: 22-250 For Shotgun



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

I have a Remington 700 22-250 heavy 26" barrel with camo stock that I'm looking to trade for a Stoeger 3500 or similar 3.5" auto shotgun.

Pics on request.

Please email me at [email protected]

Dave


----------

